# Do I need to give a 30 day notice if the BO sent a letter they are closing in 60 DAYS



## Astar (Jul 31, 2021)

I board at a fairly upscale facility with about 40 horses near a major metropolitan area. The owner has decided he and his wife no longer want to be in the business, after 20+ years of operation, and are going to close the stable. I received a letter giving boarders just 60 days to move out. I fortunately found another stable of similar quality with only one stall available, so I had to jump on it. There are no other openings in the area. I don't feel I should have to give a 30 notice when the barn owner is giving everyone a 60 day notice to leave. I want to leave immediately and don't trust the situation, everyone is in a panic and tears - the environment is not positive and some workers have quit.

What is the law regarding if the BO gives notice, does that void out the boarder from having to provide notice.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

What does your contract say. If you don't have a contract, what does your state say about verbal agreements, if it was even discussed. 

Or you could just ask the bo's if you can go, explain your situation, and see what they say


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

That’s too bad the notice is so short — one would presume the barn owners would have been contemplating it for some time therefore could afford to have been more generous with notification.

I am not a lawyer but my take is that the 60 day letter cancels out any previous agreement you may have had with them. Also, I don’t think you do need to give 30 days notice as that same 60 day letter has set the perimeters for departure and if the barn owners didn’t specifically mention in the letter 30 days notice on the boarders’ part then they do not get, or require, 30 days.

Good luck at the new place.


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

Hi Astar.

I agree with Chevaux; that 60day notice trumps any previous agreement. And even if it doesn't, get your critter out of there now, and worry about it later. That is your #1 priority.
Worst case you will owe the previous place a months board, and then they would have to go to the courts to collect it. Pretty unlikely given the incredibly short notice and bad situation they have put you in. Just keep the letter on file somewhere.
And then they're closing the doors, right? Surely they expect people to leave . . .


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I'm taking that notice you have a maximum of 60 days to find new accommodations for your horse...the owners want all out!
If you located and can go sooner, go!
The attitude of the barn is now not tolerable, you worry for the animals care....
BUT, but...being given 60 day notice of you must be off the property gives just cause to go...

Today is the last of July, tomorrow is beginning of August...
Take your stuff today and if possible the horse first thing in the morning if not tonight...
A teary goodbye, contact information of those you want to stay in touch with and out the door...
You don't have long to fret about the move...your animals welfare is secured and that is paramount your concern.
No, no notice in needed in my thinking when the barn boarders were told get out within 60 days the business is closing...
All the best in your new barn.

Wish it was under better circumstance you joined but... *WELCOME to the Forum.*
Do settle in to the new barn and then come join our members to read and share your wisdom and knowledge, stories of...and pictures...we love pictures! 😁 
🐴...


----------



## Astar (Jul 31, 2021)

george the mule said:


> Hi Astar.
> 
> I agree with Chevaux; that 60day notice trumps any previous agreement. And even if it doesn't, get your critter out of there now, and worry about it later. That is your #1 priority.
> Worst case you will owe the previous place a months board, and then they would have to go to the courts to collect it. Pretty unlikely given the incredibly short notice and bad situation they have put you in. Just keep the letter on file somewhere.
> And then they're closing the doors, right? Surely they expect people to leave . . .


----------



## Astar (Jul 31, 2021)

Thank you for the feedback, that's what I was thinking, the 60 notice - .is a notice - and cancels out my obligation to give them a notice. I am essentially doing what they asked by leaving. They did write in the letter to give them a 30 day notice, which I think is unfounded since they are at the same time giving us notice. Their attitude toward the boarders, after all these years, is very unprofessional.


----------



## Redhead (Feb 11, 2014)

They've given you 60 days to leave. I'd say that's as others have said, that you've got a maximum of 60 days to leave. I don't think they have the right to dictate that you have to stay a minimum of 30 days in order to give them notice. It sounds like they were only thinking of themselves in not wanting the boarders to know as soon as they did that they were closing. They likely thought people would have immediately starting looking for alternative locations. They didn't want to lose the board money if it took longer to close/sell their business. They were being selfish in not giving you all ample enough time to find other barns without being in a panic situation. I doubt this was a snap, last minute, decision on their part.


----------



## Astar (Jul 31, 2021)

Chevaux said:


> That’s too bad the notice is so short — one would presume the barn owners would have been contemplating it for some time therefore could afford to have been more generous with notification.
> 
> I am not a lawyer but my take is that the 60 day letter cancels out any previous agreement you may have had with them. Also, I don’t think you do need to give 30 days notice as that same 60 day letter has set the perimeters for departure and if the barn owners didn’t specifically mention in the letter 30 days notice on the boarders’ part then they do not get, or require, 30 days.
> 
> Good luck at the new place.


----------



## Astar (Jul 31, 2021)

Chevaux, I agree the letter cancels my 30 day notice obligation. You can't tell a boarder to leave and then tell them it will cost them if they leave. Sounds like extortion to me.


----------



## Astar (Jul 31, 2021)

Redhead said:


> They've given you 60 days to leave. I'd say that's as others have said, that you've got a maximum of 60 days to leave. I don't think they have the right to dictate that you have to stay a minimum of 30 days in order to give them notice. It sounds like they were only thinking of themselves in not wanting the boarders to know as soon as they did that they were closing. They likely thought people would have immediately starting looking for alternative locations. They didn't want to lose the board money if it took longer to close/sell their business. They were being selfish in not giving you all ample enough time to find other barns without being in a panic situation. I doubt this was a snap, last minute, decision on their part.


----------



## Astar (Jul 31, 2021)

Redhead, it is ridiculous and I am not paying them. They gave us notice on July 27th and I moved my horse on the 30th. No way was I going to pay them. Sort of like they are saying - moveout, but it will cost you if you move. I don't think they have a legal right to put conditions on departure once they send a notice. I was nervous about keeping my horse there through August. All the regular employees quit and they are relying on college students to help out. Things changed very fast over the last month.


----------



## Astar (Jul 31, 2021)

george the mule said:


> Hi Astar.
> 
> I agree with Chevaux; that 60day notice trumps any previous agreement. And even if it doesn't, get your critter out of there now, and worry about it later. That is your #1 priority.
> Worst case you will owe the previous place a months board, and then they would have to go to the courts to collect it. Pretty unlikely given the incredibly short notice and bad situation they have put you in. Just keep the letter on file somewhere.
> And then they're closing the doors, right? Surely they expect people to leave . . .


----------



## Astar (Jul 31, 2021)

Yes, they are closing the door and everyone has to be out in 60 days, 40 horses in all, challenging situation for everyone. There are not enough stables nearby with openings to take in the horses. Some of the boarders are considering going over the boarder to another state - crazy! We had no clue this was going to happen. Some have been able to use their connections to get a stall in another barn and I am not the only one who left right away.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Is the BO sending notices that you owe them the 30 days ? I would not pay it. Hope all the other boarders can find places.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I agree with Stevenson — I wouldn’t voluntarily give up any moneys and I can’t imagine they would want to take legal action on an uncertain outcome given the way they started the matter.


----------



## Astar (Jul 31, 2021)

stevenson said:


> Is the BO sending notices that you owe them the 30 days ? I would not pay it. Hope all the other boarders can find places.


----------



## Astar (Jul 31, 2021)

Today is the 1st, so board would be due this week. I left with my horse on July 30th and won't be paying them for Aug. By leaving, I am doing what they requested per the letter post marked July 27th giving a 60 notice to vacate. The BO did state in the letter to give a 30 day notice but it contradicts the notice to vacate IMO.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

You are already gone....
_What are they going to do, take you to small claims court?_
In which case the letter sent is the letter presented to the judge that says barn is closing...you have 60 days to get out..
You did...and then you can counter-sue for lost wages since to go to court you needed a day off from work!!
🐴...


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Astar said:


> *The BO did state in the letter to give a 30 day notice*


Absolutely, I would NOT pay them a dime. You were out before the start of the month. They are closing. Let them take you to small claims court (they won't). Even if they do, they won't win. You are not under any contractual obligation to give them 30 days notice when they are closing their doors and forcing you out.

Glad you found something!


----------



## Nataleia90 (May 30, 2021)

In What state did this happen? I’m just asking because a friend of mine is in a similar situation near New York and now thinks about bringing his horse to Pennsylvania. Sadly there are no barns to his liking available. The barn I board at is a typical country barn with dirt and all. Though the owners are amazing and the leader is a very good rider, exceptional and studied to make medical checks and treatments herself. 
I sometimes miss the barns of Germany and Guatemala that are very elegant. I wish I could help my friend. I have to board in my area, I can’t drive too far. I’m so glad you found something. I’m just wondering why this happens at different places right now with such bad attitude towards the boarders….


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Astar said:


> Thank you for the feedback, that's what I was thinking, the 60 notice - .is a notice - and cancels out my obligation to give them a notice. I am essentially doing what they asked by leaving. They did write in the letter to give them a 30 day notice, which I think is unfounded since they are at the same time giving us notice. Their attitude toward the boarders, after all these years, is very unprofessional.


I’m sure of the request of 30 days for so they can keep workers and supplies on hand for the horses. Good luck at your new facility.


----------

